# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > منتدي التصميم وابداعات الاعضاء >  >  صورة بدون تعليق ..هات اطرف تعليق واكسب

## محمد عامر بشير

*
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*ترى ماذا يقول القرد للاعب الجلافيط
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					





 يا قارورة اسمع كلامكم اصدقكم اشوف عمايلكم وجرايدكم استعجب 000
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					





والله ياقارورة  أخوي اسمع طول لسانكم اصدقكم 0اقراء جرايدكم واشوف عمايلكم استعجب 000
*

----------


## عجبكو

*يا قارورة بلاي ديل بكتبو عنك انت هههههههههههههههه
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*عناوين الصحيفة تتحدث عن عودة الهجيييييييييييييييييييييييين
*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					





ياقارورة انت دحين ما سفير للنوايا الحسنة خلاص امشي زورالهجيين فندق فندق غرفة غرفة وهمشرهم مافي زول بشك فيك 000 وخليها بالنية0تهي تهي 
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

ياقارورة انت دحين ما سفير للنوايا الحسنة خلاص امشي زورالهجيين فندق فندق غرفة غرفة وهمشرهم مافي زول بشك فيك 000 وخليها بالنية0تهي تهي 




تحياتى ابو لين الحبيب
ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة..حلوة ..حلوة بجد
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
بعد الهجين ان شاء الله نشوف طحين ( أهداف )
                        	*

----------


## ابولين

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عامر بشير
					

تحياتى ابو لين الحبيب
ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة..حلوة ..حلوة بجد



حبيبنا ابو عامر كل سنة وانت طيب 00 خلاص طالما التعليق عجبك هاااااااااااات الجائزة يا حبوب00ههههه
*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابولين
					

حبيبنا ابو عامر كل سنة وانت طيب 00 خلاص طالما التعليق عجبك هاااااااااااات الجائزة يا حبوب00ههههه



الجائزة يوم 9 انشاء الله
                        	*

----------

